# looking for boer goat breeder references on east coast



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I am looking for references for ABGA fullblood and percentage boers here on the east coast area. I have seen all these nice animals that Crossroads , Toth boer goats and others have bought and I am really looking for some very nice does and maybe a new buck. I have searched the web, found some nice animals, but they don't seem to compare to most that I see on here. If anyone has a recommendation for breeders within a day or two drive from Pennsylvania, or maybe even a bit farther that I could meet to see and pick out an animal, I would appreciate it.
Thanks,


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Well obviously all the best boers are in CT and MA 

Just kidding! I agree - boers on the east coast do not seem to achieve the proportions seen at the shows on the west coast and in TX.

Unfortunately you just missed a great sale - The Boer Bash in Springfield, MA. But if you look up the catalogue from the auction you may be able to contact a few of those breeders. There are a few really great ones in NY that I'm not as familiar with.

Two breeders that I highly recommend and were not at Boer Bash are Oak Hollow Livestock in MA and Briar Ridge Farm in Amston, CT.

Maple Shade Farm in Groton, MA is paring down their herd due to pregnancy. They run a great commercial operation but have been expanding with percentages & fullbloods and only register their very best. They did sell at Boer Bash as well.

Lastly - have you see that dispersal sale from Lynn Haven? I think it was posted on here, but I've seen it on craigslist: http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/grd/4558373208.html

Alright - that's all I have for you. Not that I shop for goats a lot or anything


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

[ 
Alright - that's all I have for you. Not that I shop for goats a lot or anything [/QUOTE]

LOL!
Thanks! I will look into those. I did not see that dispersal, but my husband may have.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments.

Wish I could help, but I am not close enough, unless you want something next year and we can ship you one, LOL.

I don't know any breeders personally in your area.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

I know that Arnold's Time Well Spent Boer Goats has some really nice animals. Heis from Bedford, PA. My cousins, have his genetics, they have 2 bucks from him. He also went to the True Colors Boer Goat sale, in State College, Pa and I got to see some of his animals and they were very nice. So are my cousins. Arnold is actually a very nice, and helpful man, I'd recommend looking him up.

Also, Chestnut Springs Farm from West Virginia, I believe, also has some very nice animals. I also saw some of his animals at the State College sale. 

Where I got my buck (my avatar), and a previous wether from is close to me, in Three Springs, PA. It's called Faithful Acres. He is a nice man, with registered stock. He doesn't have a big herd, maybe a total of 7 or 8 Boer in all, but they're quality. 

I also look on pennswoods.com to search for things in and around PA, and you can sometimes find some quality goats for sale. 

Good luck! I'm also going to keep watch on this to see if I can find something close to me!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

What about coming to KY, TN or OH? I know I've seen a lot of nice goats off/on on the facebook sale pages and craigslist. 
I'd look on FB at pages like 'Boer Goats for Sale' if you can't find anything, you could always post what you are looking for, area you are looking for them in, and start there


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

SMB_Goatherd- I know the Arnolds- that is where my first buck came from. You're right, they are very nice and have been showing more lately and winning. Their show stock mostly come from Chestnut Springs. In fact, they have one that just got ennobled this year.

Hoosier- I will travel for that "perfect" goat. I have two from Ohio already- one has placed well so far. 

My husband is on Pennswoods so often, I think he has a direct line to them.

I guess I just haven't noticed many in my searches that are as nice as some I see on here. Maybe the west coast girls are drinking different water, lol. 

Thanks everyone! I will keep searching. If you see one you you think would be great, let me know.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeah, I wish it were different water. 

What about Max Boer goats. I don't know if you've heard of them, or are looking for color, but I pretty sure they're from around, just not sure where... Not PA. They have very nice animals... 

Or Davidson's Livestock in Ohio. They specialize in Reds...


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Ohio has some wonderful breeders with some gorgeous boer goats!


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Some Ohio farms to check out. Davidsons livestock, white oak goats, zida acres, fledderjohann show goats and lucky 7 boer goat farms. Check out these websites they won't disappoint!


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

loggyacreslivestock said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am looking for references for ABGA fullblood and percentage boers here on the east coast area. I have seen all these nice animals that Crossroads , Toth boer goats and others have bought and I am really looking for some very nice does and maybe a new buck. I have searched the web, found some nice animals, but they don't seem to compare to most that I see on here. If anyone has a recommendation for breeders within a day or two drive from Pennsylvania, or maybe even a bit farther that I could meet to see and pick out an animal, I would appreciate it.
> Thanks,


I wanted to let you know most of the breeders I listed for you have FB pages that are more up to date than their webpage. Another one to check out it orchard hill farm.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I am in Mass but I have 2 bucks reserved from Triple I boer goats in PA. Check them out at tripleigoats.com

I also wanted bucks from Pam  maybe next year


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok. Thanks Brink4. I am showing at the fair this week, but will check out your references once this week is over.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't know how far your willing to go but I know someone here in NC that is selling a bunch of goats (around 40). I'm getting two does from him at very good prices. All registered. It's Blake and Luke Boers in Smithfield NC. You'd be talking to Blake about them. He has bucks, does and even wethers for sale. We also have Brad Mackey in Pink Hill NC. Jody Weist is in Pennsylvania- I bought wethers from her and am dying to have a doe from her. I can get you her number if you want. I don't know if your familiar with Brant Knotts Eye Candy doe but Jody bred her and she was reserve national percent. There are plenty of good east coast breeders.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm going Saturday to get my girls from Blake and would be glad to picture some if your interested. I have a couple bad pics of my girl. She's a fighter and did not like being held for pics. Unfortunately she also liked to hide behind her buddies and I couldn't get any of her just standing.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Sure, Dani, that would be great. I have heard of Jodi, but not the others.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Brad is actually the ABGA president. I'll post pics of some of Blakes girls later. He has older and younger does so I'll try to get some variety


----------



## Fugitive6 (Aug 30, 2013)

Not sure if you are looking at the big breeders or just all around good looking quality goats. I can recommend some that are really nice from what i've seen. Search for Ladybug Hill Farms in Va and I know of a small breeder in Va who has some very nice looking does with CODI/PCI bloodlines. I purchased three from her this year. Also look up gotzenhaimers sp* in Kentucky.

Here' s a craigslist link posting of the small va breeder. http://fredericksburg.en.craigslist.org/grd/4523349649.html

She has the best looking low maintenance boer does I have ever seen.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Here are some of Blakes does. The older ones weaned kids recently so that's why they're a little light conditioned right now. I believe some of these does are quite aged too. He has other for sale too, as well as bucks but I didn't get pictures of everything. 

The doe kid with the spot in her back (coughing/shaking in pic) is one we bought. I also bought another but I don't think she's in the pictures.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

He also has 2 or 3 bucks for sale. They're pretty nice but I couldn't get a pic... too friendly lol. He also has a doe he took to nationals that he will sell.. she's nice and again too friendly to get a good pic of.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Did you find any that interested you?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I found a sale in Ohio in two weeks that have some really nice does. It is on www.boergoats.com. Called Platinum alliance sale. Some of those referred sites have a few does I may be interested in as well, but none caught my eye.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Yes I saw the sale catalog. I really liked the white headed boer being sold by buckeye illi genetics.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Which one are you talking about? Sleeping Beauty? I have many from the catalog that I like. We are going to the sale, so hopefully we find a winner! There will be another sale a month later called the Legendary Sale.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

She's lot 71 (big 2######) the white faced doe. I would love to have her. Maybe if I talk the hubby into it?!?! Also check out flederjohann on face book they posted a couple very nice does recently.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Bringing home two does! Rare Pearl and Pumpkin. Lots 89 and 97. Some very nice goats went through today. FYI, lot 71 brought $1300.00. I didn't like her. Picture did not match her in person


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

loggyacreslivestock said:


> Bringing home two does! Rare Pearl and Pumpkin. Lots 89 and 97. Some very nice goats went through today. FYI, lot 71 brought $1300.00. I didn't like her. Picture did not match her in person


You purchased some nice looking does!! Congrats and yes from the catalog it looked like there would be some nice ones there.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

This is Pearl. She won two thirds, a second and reserve Yearling division.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

There is a goat transporter that I've used that goes from New York to Texas and through all the states surrounding and in between. From what I understand he makes a trip once a month so if you find something you are interested in in another state he can haul them back to you. He goes to all the consignment sales and I think he is currently in OK at the sale that's tomorrow and will then be going to the Color Connection sale in TX. You would have to ask him about prices but I don't think that it is too expensive. Cheaper than what it would have cost me to pick up myself from TX to KS
Just thought I would throw that out there


----------

